# Looking for a stable around NYC



## Frenchvisitor (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everybody,
As my nickname suggests it...I'm french and I am planning to live In New York area soon..In fact my fiancÃ© had a professional opportunity and he will be working there at least 3 years.
Of course, I am well aware of the difficulties of horse import in The USA. Besides, I am looking for a place where I could set my two horses up where they could be turned out everyday. I don't know exactly the place we will be located yet. 
Would you give me an idea of the price an average? What kind of services the barns usually provide?

Thanks a lot


----------



## justcallmekate (Feb 17, 2007)

I did a little searching for you and found one place...

Forest Equine Center
They specialize in Hunt Seat, however also have Western riders.
The horses have constant supervision and they have an on-site farrier.
They have straight stalls for $450 and box stalls for $550.
They are in the suburb of Forest Hills.

There are probably more, but that was the only one I found with a website. When you get moved into an apartment find a phonebook and look in the yellow pages and call around. Your sure to find a number of places.


----------



## Frenchvisitor (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help!
The website looks good.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

go to claremont riding academy. they're in nyc. they're near the corner of 82nd and amsterdam.


----------



## SierrasMommy (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know about Manhattan, but I would say avoid Brooklyn and Staten Island stables - they charge a lot, there's not a lot of room with little-to-no turnout. Don't know about Bronx or Queens. I live in Staten Island, but keep my horse out in New Jersey.


----------



## Maxxgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Your best bet is to stable them just outside of the city. Westchester is a good area, very easy to commute to, it's just a matter of finding a reasonably priced stable. You'd probably be looking at anywhere from $400 for your standard feed, muck, turnout to $2000+ for the some of the high-end show barns, meaning they'll offer daily grooming, training, lessons, and services above and beyond the average horse owners needs. If you're looking for long turnout, you'll be searching through barns in the lower price range. The barn I work for charges about $600 for a professional on premises 24/7, box stalls, mucking, feed, extended turnout, and supplemental care ie. medicating, mane pulling, etc.

The most important thing to keep in mind is researching the barns you're considering. There's a lot of stables out there that will harm your horses sooner then they'd help them. Visit barns in person, look at all the horses they have. Are their horses happy? Are they in good weight? Are the stalls clean? Is the property safe? Ask lots of questions and trust your instincts. You couldn't imagine the condition horses will end up in when a barn just doesn't keep up on care.

If you need help finding stables, feel free to contact me! I'd love to help your horses to end up in the right place.


----------

